# *New* Swarovski Hedgehog



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought one today and it's beautiful. It was just released. 

http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/1036 ... otion=true


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Ooohhh! Pretty


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL its name is Spike. Where's spike, he needs one.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

OoooooOooo Shiny!! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice  
Did you see the other one was $300  :shock:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I did see it, but I'm not a fan of amber...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is so cute. I'll have to look for it. 

I have the other 3 Swarovski hedgehogs and there is also a crystal hedgie sold at Walmart that is cute.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is very beautiful and sparkly. I really love it


----------

